# Crystals are growing



## Gwar (Feb 13, 2022)

My crystals are growing, I put together a makeshift rig today, I might need a few suggestions on the best method to harvest the fine loose crystal powder, thanks for looking, G


----------



## Gwar (Feb 13, 2022)

I gave up on the silver cell, I must have done something wrong, it seemed that my crystals were very small compared the videos I have seen, I did manage to harvest 111.00 grams before literally pulling the plug, now I have to filter and rinse this pile of left-over material


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 13, 2022)

What were you using as a cathode, graphite? What where your voltage and amp readings being supplied to the solution? You could have weak contact between the wire to the cathode, or between your alligator clips, and the copper. Maybe even not enough exposed surface area on the cathode, should be wide, and flat, say 1/8 in. thick, x 1 in. wide, x 2 in. long. (3.5mm Thick, 2.5cm wide, x 5cm long.).
I will say that your makeshift rig was a great start, the fact that it even works means you're going down the right path. Now all that is left is to fine tune it. Change one thing at a time, the results of your first process should be your baseline. Just follow scientific method to perfect your process, one change at a time.

Edit* Also, what was the solution you were using, silver nitrate?


----------



## Gwar (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks for the reply AMS-Pro, the cathode was a 3" x 2" graphite mold that was useless to me, so I drilled and added a 10 gauge wire like sreetips showed, I was getting about 3.4 volts, the anode was a molded Siver shape with a 10 gauge copper wire added just before the pour..


----------



## Gwar (Feb 13, 2022)

AMS-Pro, I started with 300ml distilled water,140ml of Nitric Acid and a five ounce silver round on med-high heat, a bit more nitric and of course med-high heat in my enclosed / vented homemade contraption.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 13, 2022)

Your voltage may be a little high, maybe drop to 3 volts, and your silver concentration in your electrolyte solution is a little high. You want silver concentration to be about 200 grams/per liter.


----------



## Gwar (Feb 13, 2022)

Many thanks again, I was using a power source from an older unused p.c., I do have this coming this week and it should help a bit to control the amps and voltage, I am also going to invest in a better piece of graphite and make a new anode.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 13, 2022)

Very nice, it's always a joy to get new equipment in. Having various options of cathodes/anodes will help. You can also check remote control hobby shops, in your area for graphite plate, maybe even craft hobby places.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 13, 2022)

Gwar said:


> AMS-Pro, I started with 300ml distilled water,140ml of Nitric Acid and a five ounce silver round on med-high heat, a bit more nitric and of course med-high heat in my enclosed / vented homemade contraption.


For 5 ounce of silver, start with 117ml of Nitric Acid, too much nitric acid in your solution will re-dissolve crystals back into the solution, and could be contributing to your crystal growth problem during the process as well.


----------



## Gwar (Feb 13, 2022)

May thanks AMS-Pro and duly noted, that's a great idea of checking the local hobby shops !


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 13, 2022)

You're welcome, I hope you are more successful with your next batch. The hobby shops are great, just be careful with looking around too much, you're wallet will end up hurting. Especially in the RC hobby, I've personally spent a lot of money in it, and it is very easy to get carried away with it.


----------

